

Self-hosting Lisp-to-C compiler in 384 lines of Lisp - abecedarius
https://github.com/darius/ichbins/blob/master/ichbins.scm

======
abecedarius
Compared to other recent Lisp posts, this one implements the nitty-gritty like
garbage collection itself, not depending so much on the implementation
language.

------
sedachv
If you think that's cool, check out Darius' old site:

<http://www.accesscom.com/~darius/>

He's a pretty prolific hacker.

------
silentbicycle
PS, "ichbins" = "I can hardly believe it's not Scheme!".

For a while I thought it was [["Ich bin"s]], => "I AM"s auf deutsch.

Good to see abecedarius is finally un-dead'd.

~~~
abecedarius
"Ich bins" with the 's' actually does mean "It's me" in German (I'm told).
Manuel Simoni pointed out the pun when he saw an earlier attempt called
'icbins'.

------
Semiapies
Is there a problem around lines 87 or 88? Or is it just with the syntax
highlighting?

ETA: Thanks!

~~~
abecedarius
Syntax highlighting. Github thinks it's Scheme when it's really its own
dialect of Lisp, with \c for a character literal instead of #\c. (Part of the
fanatical simplification.)

------
thomaz
"Lisp compiler in (arbitrary language) in (arbitrary number lines."

Why not just metaprogram this?

~~~
silentbicycle
Metaprogramming isn't free. Trivial conversion from lang A to lang B, even
less so.

I dare you to write a program that compiles arbitrary Java code to awk.
They're both Turing-complete, so it's guaranteed to be possible! Cheers!

------
konad
Brucee used to assign "Lisp in C" and "C in Lisp" when he was teaching.

when he wasn't messing with people :

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_V_Shaney>

